#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-15
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach!
<highvoltage> (although a bit belated ;) )
<czajkowski> Aloha :)
<highvoltage> dholbach: I see 7 of the zope packages made it into the archive at least :)
<highvoltage> hola czajkowski
<czajkowski> highvoltage: how's you?
<czajkowski> highvoltage: saw http://invictusmovie.warnerbros.com/ at teh weekend, it's GREAT!
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I happened to see it this weekend as well!
<czajkowski> highvoltage: what did you think of it ?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I think they excessively made everything look older and lowered the contrast a bit too much... but it's a good movie
<highvoltage> (even though there was a scene with a car in from 2002 :p)
<czajkowski> nods
<highvoltage> I think it captured the mood at the time quite well, the rugby world cup really brought the people together after some heavy political tension
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> the first rugby top I got was from the 1995 world cup a SA top
<highvoltage> cool :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-16
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2010-February/014359.html
<czajkowski> Paper jam is a go :)
<czajkowski> for server documentaion
<czajkowski> now I just need to find all the info I have on ngos and their dealings with them
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I had 2 paper jams yesterday. I blame you!
<czajkowski> oh what are they
<czajkowski> do tell
<czajkowski> and oi less blame!
<czajkowski> this will help everyone!
<highvoltage> czajkowski: you don't know what a paper jam is? lucky you!
<highvoltage> czajkowski: it's when a piece of paper gets stuck in a printer and you nearly have to take the whole thing apart to get it out
<czajkowski> no I know what they are silly
<czajkowski> what are the ones you've found!
<highvoltage> heh ok :)
<czajkowski> oh thought you were referrring to ubuntu paper jams
<czajkowski> :(
<czajkowski> I was all happy
<highvoltage> heh, sorry :)
 * czajkowski pokes highvoltage 
<highvoltage> ouch!
<czajkowski> hope you've 2 more today!
<highvoltage> meanie!
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> :D
<highvoltage> heh :)
<ebel> hehehe
<czajkowski> must mail out also looking for any other suggestions to help the paper jam
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-17
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning dholbach
<dholbach> hola highvoltage
<czajkowski> Aloha folks :)
<jimcooncat> good morning
<czajkowski> jimcooncat: morning
<jimcooncat> czajkowski: it looks like the next version of gnucash might be an acceptable replacement for Quickbooks for my NGO's. Hopefully that will be useful for others.
<czajkowski> oh thats good
<czajkowski> jimcooncat: we shall have to do a follow up interview
<czajkowski> I'm working on paper jams atm server documentaion atm
<czajkowski> translations
<czajkowski> usability
<czajkowski> any comments you want to make
<jimcooncat> not familiar with atm -- can it spit cash out of my cd slot?
<jimcooncat> if you have a link I'd be happy to read it
<jimcooncat> got to switch computers, be back in a few
<czajkowski> jimcooncat: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2010-February/014359.html
<jimcooncat> czajkowski: Yes, I have some server-related itches to scratch as well. Ubuntu needs some love, especially with making home directories private and managing groups
<czajkowski> jimcooncat: well if you have any server related itches drop me an email with them
<czajkowski> I'm working on server atm
<czajkowski> I'm sure there are other areas, but if I start with one. I'll know how to do the others
<czajkowski> <---------@ubuntu.com
<jimcooncat> czajkowski: good, I should have some time later this week to go over my wishlist!
<czajkowski> coolio
<czajkowski> Pendulum: morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-18
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> highvoltage: if you could have a look at zope.catalog in revu, I'd appreciate it :)
<dholbach> or rather the schooltool devs would :)
<highvoltage> dholbach: done (and advocated)
<dholbach> highvoltage: will you upload?
<highvoltage> dholbach: yes, sorry I tend to forget about that part :)
<dholbach> super, thanks
 * dholbach takes the dog for a walk
<czajkowski> yay Murphy is back
<dholbach> :-)
<highvoltage> dholbach: btw, why are you learning French?
<czajkowski> it's a nice language
<highvoltage> difficult language too :)
<czajkowski> I think once a person has managed to learn English as not their native lanugage every other language must be easier
<czajkowski> highvoltage: do you speak any other language?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: Afrikaans is my first language and English my second language. I know a little Xhosa and I'm going for French lessons when I go to quebec
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I'm slowly learning Toki Poki in between, it's a fun language
<czajkowski> Toki Poki ?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: awesome constructed language. it only has about 130 words, of which 30 or so sound very similar to other words, it's meant to be super-easy to learn, so people from different cultures and languages can also pick it up quite easily and use it to communicate
<highvoltage> I mean, Toki Pona of course :)
<highvoltage> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Toki_Pona
<czajkowski> interesting
<highvoltage> it doesn't use all the latin letters either
<highvoltage> and one word can mean a lot of things but it's designed in a way where it's always clear
<highvoltage> so oompa means sex.
<highvoltage> but it can also mean sexuality
<highvoltage> or gender
<highvoltage> or reproduction
<highvoltage> depends in what context you say it
<czajkowski> ah ok
<czajkowski> interesting
<highvoltage> when you count, you count "one, two, two-one, two-two, one-hand"
<highvoltage> one-hand-one, etc
<highvoltage> it feels slightly primitive but it's also designed to keep your thoughts good
<highvoltage> there's lot of illogical or weird things in English and similar languages that it doesn't do
<czajkowski> never head of this
<czajkowski> sounds interesting
<highvoltage> toki pona wiki has lots of nice info: http://en.tokipona.org
<dholbach> highvoltage: I learned it in school, but forgot so much again
<dholbach> highvoltage: for me it was more the opportunity to chat a bit of french in a funny group (we meet in a bar near here) and learn a bit again - it's a lot of fun :)
<czajkowski> learning langauge in a fun way is more interesting and you don't feel like you are in class
<dholbach> like last night we played something like the taboo game in french
<dholbach> it was great :)
<dholbach> alrightie... Indian food, here I come! :)
<czajkowski> starving
<czajkowski> fecker!
<czajkowski> :p
<czajkowski> hmm some garlic naan please
 * highvoltage is also in the mood for something garlicky
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-19
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2010-02-21
<bjhaid> hello room, I am new to Ubuntu, trying to install asterisk locally, since my internet modem is not linux compatible, I cannot get to install because I cannot copy into /usr/src/ can anyone please help me out
<Pendulum> bjhaid: this isn't a help channel, you might want to try asking in #ubuntu
<bjhaid> i cannot get the ubuntu channel
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-15
<dholbach> good morning!
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-16
<dholbach> good morning
<highvoltage> good morning, dholbach
<highvoltage> (oops, that was a few hours ago already)
<dholbach> hey highvoltage
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2011-02-18
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2012-02-17
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-11
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-12
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-13
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-14
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2013-02-15
<dholbach> good morning
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-10
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning daniel....nice photos from last week :) you all looked relaxed working ;)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-11
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-12
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> :)
#ubuntu-ngo 2014-02-13
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
